# Western 357 metal piercing



## stevenstark711 (May 1, 2017)

Have a box of these in like new condition any collectors interested









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

Ahhhhh ....... Those might not be legal to own?
Somebody might think those are the evil _*Cop Killer Bullets*_ the anti-gun folks (and Hollywood) learned us about.

Sam


----------



## Rock185 (Oct 26, 2012)

IIRC, it is the composition of the bullet that makes some ammunition an issue. I doubt old Winchester metal piercing ammunition is covered under the regulation....YMMV


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm familiar with armor piercing, but metal piercing? Never heard of it.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I think you should find some metal and ,well, you know........

GW


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Goldwing said:


> I think you should find some metal and ,well, you know........
> 
> GW


Yeah, like go to a junk yard somewhere. Years ago, I went to Nebraska to visit an old service buddy of mine, and he says "do you want to go shooting"? I was like, "does a fat baby fart"? Anyways, we go to this big ole junk yard/dump, and they didn't even care if you went shooting there. I tell you, you learn a lot about how bullets REALLY react to targets of opportunity!

Moral of the story, do what Goldwing said, and go shoot some metal stuff!


----------

